# Fatty Stools That Float?



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Fatty stools that float rather than sink. Any other IBSers with this? This is one of my many symptoms. I thought this was normal with IBS-D. Anyone else?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the time stools that float are due to gas trapped inside the stool and not fat.Exess fat in the stools can be tested for and that is not a symptom of IBS-D. Fatty stools would be one of the red flags that something other than IBS is going on.But remember most of the time they float because of gas. I went from floating to sinking when I started on probiotics that worked for me in reducing fart frequency. Once there was less gas they didn't float anymore.Also what some people think are globs of fat or oily stuff is actually mucus.K.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

I saw my doctor yesterday and she took a blood test for Celiac. I have many of the symptoms. The floaties were one of these. Now I have to wait a whole week before I get results.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Fatty stools that float rather than sink.


Fat *cannot* make stools float. Only gas can do that. Having gas trapped in the stool is not abnormal in and of itself and has no special connection to IBS or any other disease for that matter.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

That was one of the symptoms described on Celiac.comSteatorrhea (fatty stools that float rather than sink). One of the symptoms of Celiac disease.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I love that statementThis day I honor my soul for its journey!!!!Ain't it the truth especially battling IBS-D everyday in a world where you still have to work , etc. and deal with people who don't fully understand


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some of what gets put on internet sites is well-documented scientific fact, some of if is widely believed medical myths.Someone did study what makes stools float and it is gas, not fat. However a lot of the things that would cause fat in stool may also cause there to be enough gas in them they float. Stools can float from totally heatlhy people. Mine starting sinking once I took the right probiotic and my gas amount went down based on how many times a day I farted. I have no symptoms of anything that would cause fatty stools.K.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Steatorrhea (fatty stools that float rather than sink).


I reported this error to the webmaster.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank You!


----------

